# 2yo grade QH conformation critique



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

I've been waiting to start this thread, but was waiting for my guy to put on a bit more weight first. He's pretty much up to a good weight, except for his topline, which still needs a bit. (He's kind of getting a haybelly 😂) Anyway, here are the pictures. Tell me the negative and the positive; any thoughts you have. I included pictures of him squared up as well as not.
I'm not an expert, but I'm guessing it's probably not great.
Some of the pictures are in bad lighting - sorry.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Who was it who used to say that after three months you hide a horse behind the barn until it’s three-years-old?


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Knave said:


> Who was it who used to say that after three months you hide a horse behind the barn until it’s three-years-old?


Oh boy. That bad? 😂
I have to say my vet wasn't impressed.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That’s not what I meant @lovetolope! I actually was glad you posted him. I’ve debated posting Queen, but she just seems so awkward right now. I was always one to really like the looks of two-year-olds, but lately I don’t know why I did!

Here is a positive thing. When we bought Beamer, he was the ugliest two I’d ever seen, and he really grew up attractive.

Also, before I bought Bones, I looked at this two or three year old mare who I thought was stunning (until I saw what they had done with her training wise). She was probably the best looking horse I’d ever seen. I showed her to my dad, and he said “If they are that good looking young, they grow up to be ugly horses. It’s the awkward looking colts who grow up pretty.”


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Honestly I’m not good at conformation, but I can’t see anything wrong with him. He’s just young and kinda pot bellied. I will be interested to see what the people good at conformation have to say. I always learn from their posts. His angles look matching… I don’t see crookedness.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Cute colt! I can see some muscles in his back quarters near the flank and his front chest. It looks like he will look really nice and well-muscled in a year or 2. He is a little pot bellied was he an orphan? Is he a full blood QH or what is his mix?


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

@younghorsetrainer, he's supposedly a grade Quarter Horse. He probably does have some other blood in him, but I'm not sure. He does have some QH characteristics though, which was what made me believe he's at least part QH.
He's not an orphan, he's actually a semi-rescue. He was very malnourished and underfed. This was what he looked like when I first got him: 










@Knave, that's actually really encouraging! I think he'll probably level out.
Yes, he does have a hay belly. 😂 But with winter coming on I'm not really worrying about it too much.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Actually, I'm liking this youngster.









Nice breedy head, ears set well forward of his throatlatch. Nice clean neck. Neck fits nicely into his shoulders. Well defined withers, nice back. He's showing a bit of the curve in his back, but that should disappear as he puts on more weight. Good croup.
His legs in the front and back pics appear to be pretty correct.
Nice deep heartgirth.
Gaskin is tied in nicely.
Since he's got a big of a belly, don't slack off on your keeping him wormed.

All in all he's a nice prospect. May I ask what your plans for him are?


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Zimalia22 said:


> Actually, I'm liking this youngster.
> View attachment 1137749
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you have no idea how encouraging this is! 😂
Like I said, my vet was pretty horrified at my choice. 

My plans for him are not totally set. The thing I want most is for him is to be just an all-around horse. One you can trail ride one minute and go rope off of the next. He's not set as a reining/roping/barrel racing/ect. horse. Just an all-around riding horse.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't see flaws that would chase me away. Possibly a little bench kneed, but overall just a14 year old boy in a horsehair coat.
Not the best pictures for confirmation, but if he seems to have a good mind I think he's a keeper. Don't look too closely for a birthday or 2


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

lovetolope said:


> Wow, you have no idea how encouraging this is! 😂
> Like I said, my vet was pretty horrified at my choice.
> 
> My plans for him are not totally set. The thing I want most is for him is to be just an all-around horse. One you can trail ride one minute and go rope off of the next. He's not set as a reining/roping/barrel racing/ect. horse. Just an all-around riding horse.


Are you going to train him yourself or have somebody else train him? I guess that that vet only likes purebred horses lol


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I have no idea why your vet would have a negative opinion of this colt.
I'm glad to hear you will be doing western stuff with him! If he was mine, I would put him in cutting training, see if he's got any cow. If not, I would ride him as a turn back horse for a few years. It will for sure put a handle on him! Reining is good too! Actually, all you mentioned, I can see him being a prospect for.
He's come a long way from when you first got him. Look at him again when he's a 4 year old. I think you'll really like him then.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

lovetolope said:


> I've been waiting to start this thread, but was waiting for my guy to put on a bit more weight first. He's pretty much up to a good weight, except for his topline, which still needs a bit. (He's kind of getting a haybelly 😂) Anyway, here are the pictures. Tell me the negative and the positive; any thoughts you have. I included pictures of him squared up as well as not.
> I'm not an expert, but I'm guessing it's probably not great.
> Some of the pictures are in bad lighting - sorry.


Some 2 year olds really go through a fugly stage. Yours isn't seeming to do that! He's a pretty decent looking 2 year old.

He is a little bit toed out on his front legs, but not too bad. I love his bone structure - he's not dainty. 

I'm really pleased how level he is. A lot of 2 year olds are butt high at this point but he looks pretty good.

His back is a little funny looking toward me. He has the strange hump near his croup. May or may not be any issue, but it could possibly be harder for him to naturally collect. This could be a factor say, in a barrel turn. Again, not a problem, but might be something he might have to work harder at.

He seems front heavy to me, maybe with the long neck and long back, and then light in the hindquarters.

Back legs are just a hair cow hocked but not by much. 

I love his facial expression! Seems like a lovely guy.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

younghorsetrainer said:


> Are you going to train him yourself or have somebody else train him? I guess that that vet only likes purebred horses lol


Yes, I'm training him myself.
He has already been started, so just more tuning up and then actually riding on my part. Lots of groundwork.

Thank you everyone! I'm really happy that everyone thinks he has potential and is actually good looking. 😂
I don't know why my vet doesn't like him, but whatever. It's not his horse.
I see the potential in him, and we instantly bonded. I think I did well!

Everyone agrees he looks like a QH, right? I know he probably could have other blood in him.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Did your Vet see him when he was skinny? He does not have any huge glaring faults. He is only 2 so still very much a baby. I would not try to ride him until 4 or 5. it takes that long for all the spine to fully develop . There is a chart that can be googled or searched for when their bones all fuse. You can ground work him etc. It is good if you have a large turn out for him so he can learn how to be a horse, to move , where to place his feet. Stall babies can end up with more problems. He could probably use a wormer. He will be a really cute horse when he is mature. Yes he has the quarter horse build. He is a cute guy.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I know we all have our preferences on when to start a colt, but I would be doing ground work with him now, and get in a few rides on him before winter really gets going. Then, you're that much ahead for next year. As I said, I would put him with a cutting trainer asap. 
Yes, I do believe he's either full QH or mostly QH. 
There's really no reason not to start him.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

@Zimalia22, I thought the same thing. Only problem is that neither of my saddles fit him, so I have to buy a different one. After I get one that fits him I will be lightly riding him. Nothing strenuous, but I will be lightly riding. I'm also not heavy at all, so he won't be carrying too much weight. 
For now, til I find a saddle, lots of groundwork.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

He looks like he’s going to need an antique tree for a while!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Got to remember too, he's still growing, and will get rounder as he gains both weight and muscle. 
I love my cutting saddles cause they are fairly light, around 30 pds. Pad one up and even if it's not the best fit, for just starting on ground driving and such, they are fine. 
I had a saddle that I used just on colts, a special order Hamley, loved that saddle! Now that I'm old enough I'm not going to be starting any more colts, I gifted it to a young man that starts a lot of colts. I love his breeding program, and he's just a heck of a very nice young man. He will get a lot of good use out of it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

have not read the other posts. I believe it best not to before giving an opinion on conformation , otherwise one is overly influenced by others' opinions.

I see a tidy looking horse who has no glaring faults at all. He has an upright shoulder, more so than his hip angle. He has nice short canons, fore and rear (I mean low hocks). His front legs toe out a wee bit, on his left, angling out from the knee. He has good bone, nice pastern length and angle. His head appears large only because his neck is not yet developed. I think he is, honestly, a peach!


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Zimalia22 said:


> Got to remember too, he's still growing, and will get rounder as he gains both weight and muscle.
> I love my cutting saddles cause they are fairly light, around 30 pds. Pad one up and even if it's not the best fit, for just starting on ground driving and such, they are fine.
> I had a saddle that I used just on colts, a special order Hamley, loved that saddle! Now that I'm old enough I'm not going to be starting any more colts, I gifted it to a young man that starts a lot of colts. I love his breeding program, and he's just a heck of a very nice young man. He will get a lot of good use out of it.


Yes, I know. But you can actually tell how uncomfortable he is in this saddle.
Yesterday was the worst- he was not himself and then started bucking on the lunge. I took off the saddle and all the problems dissolved. 
I'm going to try and get one from a friend, who has lots of them and that way I can try it before I buy it.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I ruined a horses back that was built kind of similar. I guess not ruined, but I scalded his withers. So, a saddle fitter came and rode one of my horses for the week. In payment she did a couple of things. She did some free work on my Corriente, and she measured Bones and helped me find the perfect saddle to use on the place.

That perfect saddle was an old one of my grandpas. When I asked him if I could use it, he gifted it to me. It is the most comfortable saddle you could even imagine sitting in, and it would be pretty hard to get bucked off of. I loved it so much, and it makes me think of him. Yet, Bones ended up outgrowing it around 6, and then I put him in a semi quarter. I use grandpa’s saddle to start colts, but Queen fit in it for only the shortest time.


----------



## Harktak (Mar 12, 2021)

I think he looks pretty good. The only thing I could see is maybe toed out a bit at the front but could be the pic and doesn't look by much. I really like his kind eye and face. The pot belly will go away. Gosh from the pics when you got him, he looks wonderful.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Glaring issues...no.
Does he have some blimps, yes....who doesn't.

Go slow, let his immature body and mind grow strong and mature at his pace.
You are in no rush he must be riding by a certain time.... I did not hear you plan to campaign him, show him or put him to work...
You want a horse you can ride and enjoy...give him the time to do that for you.

He has some of the gangly, the wish he was a bit different...give him time.
Keep those hooves with a knowledgeable farrier trimming him as he develops, matures and grows...do not neglect his tootsies cause that becomes body issues further down the road.
The one thing that I think needs further close look is his hips....and his front leg is toeing out...







They hips look unlevel to me although he is pretty square standing...its small but left unaddressed it can be a down the road not going to be happy moment.
It might be a nothing but his toe is on a rock, he might be trimmed a slight bit off....look critically at him and indeed measure those bone lengths cause he is growing and none of us grow with identical symmetry...but seeing, looking for now means he can still be shaped and small adjustments made so he is most comfortable working for you in time.
His fronts, ....be very careful in his trims as knock-knees are to easy to allow to develop with a uneven trim and the bones model after the hoof...be aware is all I'm saying.
You said he bucked under saddle....see that is why things need a open mind and evaluation of something, nothing or "she's nuts"....
I'm just saying look and be aware if he is uneven in growth and what it can mean if not addressed gently....

He looks so much better than he did when you brought him home..
He's a baby...he's going to change, grow and be ugly as anything at times....he in time will make a nice horse for what you want to do with him.
No one else's comments matters but what you want to do as he is your pride and joy and your "baby"....
Enjoy the growing years and making him into a nice animal to be around and ride! 
🐴...


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

So would it be wise to wait until he's like three to try to saddle fit him? I know even then the saddle will be only temporary, as it won't fit soon after that. But at the same time, I would like to get in a few rides on him before winter, like @Zimalia22 suggested. Should I just try to find one that will fit him now and then and plan on selling it when he outgrows it and so on- repeating the process?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@lovetolope do you plan on starting a lot of colts, or just him?


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

For now, just him. 
But it could very possibly become something more in the future, as horse training is my passion.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

If you think you will start more then, I would buy a narrower saddle and just keep it for colts. Not something super fancy, but well built. Most around here seem to have a “colt saddle,” something they won’t be devastated if something happens to it in the process of starting colts, and something that fits a younger horse better.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Thanks @Knave! I think I'll do that.


----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

You have already gotten some good critiques. I just wanted to tell you that you have nothing to be ashamed about with him. Overall he’s a nice baby with a kind eye. I have a soft spot for bays!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@Knave could you post a photo of Grandpa's saddle? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Ya @tinyliny! I have a couple pictures of it. One on a colt I no longer own, and the other has the bags tied on, but is a better picture of the saddle.

My grandpa had it made after his saddle was stolen by a hired man. That hired man stole not only his saddle, but his bronc saddle he qualified for the NFR in. He stole a few other things too I believe, and they had left their little kids with him!

It became too heavy for him to saddle with in his old age, so he had traded it out for something different. It feels amazing to ride. It’s the most comfortable saddle I’ve ever sat in, and it feels like you could really ride a bronc in it too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, that scoop of a seat, all one piece, is the best! people see that 'hard' seat and think it will be , well, hard. but your body sits so evenlly on the weight bearing surface it is way more comfy than it looks 
I detest an inset or 'padded' seat. hurts my 'lady bits'.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> have not read the other posts. I believe it best not to before giving an opinion on conformation , otherwise one is overly influenced by others' opinions.
> 
> I see a tidy looking horse who has no glaring faults at all. He has an upright shoulder, more so than his hip angle. He has nice short canons, fore and rear (I mean low hocks). His front legs toe out a wee bit, on his left, angling out from the knee. He has good bone, nice pastern length and angle. His head appears large only because his neck is not yet developed. I think he is, honestly, a peach!


I agree with @tinyliny's assessment. The shoulder and hip are a bit steep for ideal, but if he moves well and isn't rough I don't see anything off putting. He'll fill out as he gets older and be a nice solid horse.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

lovetolope said:


> Oh boy. That bad? 😂
> I have to say my vet wasn't impressed.


Now why was the Vet not Impressed? This horse was under weight, with him being under weight you can still see the potential this 2 year old has once hes back in a healthy weight. I like him and when hes got his full healthy weight on I bet the Vet will like him too. I have not read all the other posts yet so I hope I dont repeat to much of what others have said.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

I found a local tack shop that buys and sells used tack. "Best prices in the state" apparently, so hopefully that's true! Contacted him last night and he said he would measure saddles for me over the phone when I called him today. @Knave, do you know what the gullet size is on your Grandpa's saddle? And do you know if the bar angles are semi QH? 
I'd like to find something similar to it.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@lovetolope the saddle fitter said it was an antique tree, and that is a bit narrower than a semi quarter. I could take a tape to it if you wanted. It really is an excellent saddle.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Knave said:


> @lovetolope the saddle fitter said it was an antique tree, and that is a bit narrower than a semi quarter. I could take a tape to it if you wanted. It really is an excellent saddle.


It looks a lot like my old Hamley.
Can't find any pics of it, but was one heck of a good colt starting saddle.
I think it's technical name was a Hamley Association Form Fitter. Heavy, the type bronc riders used but they'd cut the horn off. Mine still has the horn. Good saddle.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Zimalia22 if I was going to ride a bronc, it is the saddle I would want. That saddle makes you feel so secure, and the legs are just loose as can be. Long days and it is better than sitting on the couch. I love it so much. I really wish I could use it on Queen. I started her in it, I knew she could buck (we kinda learned that the hard way, but we both hit the ground at the same time, and I think she thinks that’s what happens when she tries to buck me off now! Lol). She just outgrew it before I ever got any time in it on her. I knew I would sore her up.

It was special though. My grandpa was just obsessed with her when I brought her home. I don’t know what it was about her, because he never liked a horse I rode before, but she was special to him. He asked about her every day, and came and saw her lots before he couldn’t leave the house. He wanted me to ride her so badly, and when I knew he was going to die, I rode her. I rode her far before I should have. She wasn’t even a yearling yet, but I jumped onto her bare back and took a video of riding her around and showed it to him. He was so happy.

After he died and I really started her, I loved having his saddle on her back. It felt like he was there with me, riding his filly.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I agree @Knave . Once you were in a form fitter, it was that much harder to get you shook loose. 
You should have seen the ear to ear smile on the face of the young man I gave mine to! He starts a lot of colts, and was using an old worn out platter of a roping saddle. He can retire that to the barn wall now. 
That saddle has started a LOT of colts over the years. It was a special order that my former father in law had made by Hamley. My brand is carved into the back of the cantle. I know I have pics around here somewhere. I will see if I can find one.
It had oxbow stirrups on it. I liked them. Hard to lose one when one breaks in two.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

lovetolope said:


> I've been waiting to start this thread, but was waiting for my guy to put on a bit more weight first. He's pretty much up to a good weight, except for his topline, which still needs a bit. (He's kind of getting a haybelly 😂) Anyway, here are the pictures. Tell me the negative and the positive; any thoughts you have. I included pictures of him squared up as well as not.
> I'm not an expert, but I'm guessing it's probably not great.
> Some of the pictures are in bad lighting - sorry.
> View attachment 1137744
> ...


I like the rear view. The front's not bad. He looks like a two year old with potential from the side. Immature. He'll fill out and look better when he hits three.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

@Knave, if you have time I would love to know the measurements and possibly even a picture of the front so I could see the angle of the bars? I'm sorry- that's probably such a hassle. If you don't want to don't worry about it! 😃


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Of course @lovetolope! You might need to remind me!!! I have a couple of really busy days, but I will get it done for you!


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Thank you @Knave, that will be amazing!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Of course! I should get to it tomorrow. Today we drove cows to the ranch, and I am about dead. Lol. Tomorrow I believe I have off though!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Okay, I did it, but I’m not sure how to measure anything. I’ll just put up pictures, and maybe you can judge from the tape? If you want something else just let me know.

No, I didn’t clean it up to show you. Lol. If I cleaned a saddle it would be mine right now. It’s seriously white from the dust. Lol


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Thank you so much @Knave! No, this is perfect. Thank you so so much!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

You are very welcome!!


----------

